# how to get open handed moves better



## thepanjr (Mar 18, 2005)

My closed hand moves are way stronger then my shutos. I want them to  be balanced like equal. Is there any wayb to get my open handed techniques better. Oh ya if u are viewing this. Help me on kias too.Man i dont get the concept of kias.


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 22, 2005)

Is there any info on shutos at least. Shutos are open handedmoves. i found some ways by myself by just practicing and opening and closing my hand.


----------



## Adept (Mar 31, 2005)

There is a whole bunch of different types of open hand strike. Which ones do you want advice on?

 A kia is a shout. Shouting helps to tighten and tense your upper body, increasing overall muscle use and making sure your abs are tightened. It's the same reason we exhale sharply when we execute a technique. Some instructors like to have you shout loudly, for whatever reason. I don't shout.


----------



## thepanjr (Apr 8, 2005)

The shuto strike to the neck and the block. Mostly on the block. I dont have much ways. i just practise them or trying breaking something with my hands. I dont want my open hands to get broken when sparring


----------

